# Early Doe Season/Small Deer



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

With me being the only person that eats venison in my household, I am looking to shoot a small deer/smaller the better in this early doe season. My question is, I keep hearing that there is a law about spotted deer/fur. Is there one, and if so, where can I find it at? Please no opinions....thanks.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

It is not illegal to shoot a spotted fawn provided the season is open and you do so legally. The only way it is illegal to possess a spotted fawn is if you hit one with your car. The law says you cannot be issued a car kill permit for a spotted fawn.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> It is not illegal to shoot a spotted fawn provided the season is open and you do so legally. The only way it is illegal to possess a spotted fawn is if you hit one with your car. The law says you cannot be issued a car kill permit for a spotted fawn.


No disrepect intended Jason, but isn't it also illegal to possess a spotted fawn for rehabilitation purposes at this time....according to an Interim Order issued recently???


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

As long as you take said deer in a legal method, time frame, and have a valid license, your ok. I would still say take a bigger one and invest in a vaccuum sealer. You won't get hardly any meat off a spotted fawn. But if thats what your after, good luck and be safe next weekend.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Ninja said:


> It also illegal to possess a spotted fawn for rehabilitation purposes at this time.


Thanks Ken. I Forgot about that part.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the reply! I should have rephrase it. I do want/hope for a small deer around 80 LBs, not a month old one. but I seen this size in November with faint spots at the check stations and the topic comes up. Just never asked while there and didn't want any problems if it had them. Vaccuum sealer are great, Thanks Again


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Sounds like as long as it's dead, your safe.
Don't bring it home on a leash or you'll have issues


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I got a small button buck last year Thanksgiving weekend, had it processed,wrapped in paper as is standard, with very little help eating it I finished the last of the steaks a few weeks ago on the grill. They were as good as the first ones! Horns are nice on the wall, young deer in thefreezer are the best! Good Luck.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

my-handyman said:


> With me being the only person that eats venison in my household, I am looking to shoot a small deer/smaller the better in this early doe season. My question is, I keep hearing that there is a law about spotted deer/fur. Is there one, and if so, where can I find it at? Please no opinions....thanks.


If you go the the DNR website and read the history of deer hunting, at one time there was a law that stated the taking of spotted deer was illegal. It's been a few months since I read that information, but the law was from like 80or more years ago. Anyways, that information is very interesting. Make a copy for everyone in your deer camp to read.

L & O


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> If you go the the DNR website and read the history of deer hunting, at one time there was a law that stated the taking of spotted deer was illegal. It's been a few months since I read that information, but the law was from like 80or more years ago. Anyways, that information is very interesting. Make a copy for everyone in your deer camp to read.
> 
> L & O


At one time it was also illegal to kill a deer still in it's red coat (before it got it's winter coat). It is also illegal to possess any deer for rehabilitation purposes unless one has a permit to do so.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

boehr said:


> At one time it was also illegal to kill a deer still in it's red coat (before it got it's winter coat). ......


I believe that the former rules about the spotted deer and red coat deer were in the same sentence or paragraph. My memory is questionable however. 
Again this information about the history of deer management in Michigan is very interesting reading and is great information to make a copy of for all to read at your deer camp. Visit the DNR site for this info.

L & O


----------



## Jerry123 (Nov 20, 2017)

iIr is absolutely illegal to shoot a spotted fawn in the state of Michigan with any license. Look on page 63 of the hunting and fishing guide. Under the heading of protected wildlife spotted fawns are listed as well as eagles, hawks,cougars,flying squirrels etc.


----------



## Jerry123 (Nov 20, 2017)

JWICKLUND said:


> It is not illegal to shoot a spotted fawn provided the season is open and you do so legally. The only way it is illegal to possess a spotted fawn is if you hit one with your car. The law says you cannot be issued a car kill permit for a spotted fawn.


 Actually it is illegal to shoot a spotted fawn in Michigan. Look on page 63 Of the hunting and Trapping guide. Under the heading of protected wildlife spotted fawns are listed.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Jerry123 said:


> Actually it is illegal to shoot a spotted fawn in Michigan. Look on page 63 Of the hunting and Trapping guide. Under the heading of protected wildlife spotted fawns are listed.


I am not sure if you noticed, but those posts were from 2008. I could not find the '08 Guide, but here is one from '12. Notice anything different ?
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_33to48_2012_HTDigest_394826_7.pdf

L & O


----------



## Jerry123 (Nov 20, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> I am not sure if you noticed, but those posts were from 2008. I could not find the '08 Guide, but here is one from '12. Notice anything different ?
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_33to48_2012_HTDigest_394826_7.pdf
> 
> L & O


No I didnt notice how old this thread was. My comment was based on what is printed in the 2017 Hunting and Trapping Digest.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Jerry123 said:


> Actually it is illegal to shoot a spotted fawn in Michigan. Look on page 63 Of the hunting and Trapping guide. Under the heading of protected wildlife spotted fawns are listed.


Never knew that...read this thing a bunch of times.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I wonder if anyone has actually gotten a ticket for killing a spotted fawn since this was changed. Probably not, but we all have seen fawns with faint spots during the EAS or early Oct. Pretty sure the change was made NOT to protect fawns whose spots are nearly gone.
On Oct. 22nd this fall I saw a fawn travelling with its mom that looked to be about 3 weeks old. 
Can't think why someone would want to kill one of these unless they really wanted a full body fawn mount.

L & O


----------

